# Colson blister tank/ Colson experts needed!



## Jarod24 (Jul 4, 2015)

So I just picked this bicycle up, fairly certain its postwar due to the front facing drop outs. But I wanted to get some opinions, most of the parts seem original, can't find any other Colsons that is the exact same though. What year do you guys think it is? Horn unit needs to be replaced, what is the correct one? Bars, stem, seat correct? Any help is appreciated. Thanks
Updated pics:  Before








AFTER:


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Jul 5, 2015)

I have looked at this post six times waiting on someone to comment. This is a very nice bike that rides well with an adult I own one kinda like it. My "guess" is 1950 thru 53 with earlier skiptooth and dogleg crank added, front sprocket is on backwards. Do fender braces appear to have been changed? Did Colson use old stock brace? I've not seen the flat ones this late. No expert here and I'm sure others will chime in. Rick


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, same here. Just waiting for all the experts. My guess is early post war like 48, the braces seem to be original unless someone redid the rivets. Yeah, I can't find anything post war with flat braces. I did find 1 other Colson with the same paint scheme that was a 24 inch though with the same bars and stem though. I'll be getting this one back on the road soon enough. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm going to say that the year is 1949 because from my understanding that's when Colson began producing bikes after the war while still using the 3 teardrop chainring which was changed for 1950 according to my book. I suspect that the Clipper shown on the attached page would share many of the same parts as your bike. I can't say for sure if the flat fender braces are correct for this year and model, but I wouldn't rule it out. I'd like to know too.


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2015)

On closer inspection, it looks like the braces are mounted to the frame rather than the axle which was a post 1949 feature. So, maybe rickyd is right about the earlier chainring added to a later bike. OR, maybe since this is a postwar bike they were still using up prewar parts. It's possible. And I am seeing that the wedge headlight was used in 1950. So I'm going to agree with rickyd's assessment (in part) on probable years, although I'm going to say '50-'52, because I don't see that particular headlight being used after that.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 5, 2015)

Those frames appear to have the rear facing drop outs and the ears on the frame also. I did not know they made those post war. Interesting. i thought flat braces was an earlier thing?


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Those frames appear to have the rear facing drop outs and the ears on the frame also.




You're right, I missed that. So much for my closer inspection, heh, heh.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2015)

If the wheels are orig then I'd say ~1949 or possibly early 1950. afaik that brake arm was used 1940-1949


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 5, 2015)

The wheels match the original paint frame so I'm assuming they are original. I'm unsure if the bars and stem are original. I just ordered the Colson bike book, so hopefully that will help me with some of my questions.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's one that has a similar paint scheme but it's a 24 inch. It's does has the same stem and bars though. Light, crank, wheels, fender braces are different.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 6, 2015)

So here's my progress today. I'm thinking the rack braces may have been switched out. Chainguard and rack have to have a couple welds done so it will be a few days before those get put on. Hopefully will get the wheels done tomorrow 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 14, 2015)

All done! Updated pics on post #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 18, 2015)

still super stoked on how good this turned out!! brought back from the dead almost haha


----------

